# honey that smells bad



## cjean

We bought a quart of buckwheat honey, and it smells like a dairy farm. Is that normal, or is something wrong with it, maybe? I know very little about honey and bacteria. Ideas? :shrug:


----------



## dcross

Is there foam on top, or some separation happening? Does it smell vinegary/yeasty?


----------



## Use Less

Buckwheat honey can be pretty strong, but reminds me of molasses w/a little butter. Honey can get molds growing in it, even if you don't see a mold layer on top. I certainly wouldn't eat it! wouCan you take it back?? Sue


----------



## Paquebot

Imagine a smell something like burned rubber mixed with licorice, if that's possible. 

Martin


----------



## cjean

Paquebot said:


> Imagine a smell something like burned rubber mixed with licorice, if that's possible.
> 
> Martin


 That's EXACTLY the smell. Is that normal for buckwheat, or does that mean it's bad?

There is no separation, but there is a little bit of foam on top.


----------



## Paquebot

Don't expect buckwheat honey to taste like any other honey that you've ever had. I believe there was a thread on buckwheat honey earlier this year and it's definitely an acquired taste. I can get it from a local beekeeper who in turn gets it in bulk from a nearby Amish beekeeper. We had it when I was a kid. Mother was a diabetic so any sweetness was from honey or molasses. Hence the "acquired taste" in my case.

If the "foam" on top is sort of hard and, it may be starting to crystallize. Also, I do find that when I open jars of pumpkin and purple loosestrife honey from another source, there is a waxy "foam" on top.

Martin 

That which I get sets up in a hurry. When it does go hard, it will be hard as the rubber that it smells like.


----------



## cjean

Thanks, Martin, you've been a great help. I went ahead and tried a spoonful of it, and it tastes just fine to me. If I get sick......I'll let you know!


----------

